# Pamācības >  SMD Led light guide - DIY pamācība - Kādam ir ieteikumi?

## Tristan

Sveiki 

Parādījās vadība pasargāt signal transmitter PCB no ārējās vides, bet ir nepieciešams redzēt SMD led  - power indikatoru, un signāla indikatoru.
Nedaudz jau Google paskatījos  - sāku ar to kā vispār sauc, un kā meklēt, jo cerēju ka varētu būt gatavi risinājumi, bet gatavus risinājumus neatradu (varbūt slikti meklēju).

Šeit ir video - man vajag kaut ko līdzīgu. jāatzīst ka cerēju ka ir kāds gatavs risinājums. Ir kādi ieteikumi pēc personīgās pieredzes?
Ieteikumi kur iegādāties Akrila stienīšus? (Dažādos izmēros)

Pateicīgs jau iepriekš par radošajiem ieteikumiem!

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Visdažādākie "light pipes" ir pieejami jau kā gatavas detaļas, piemēram, Digikeyā. No tiem nekas neder? Vai cita iespēja - gatavs hermētisks LED stiprinājums korpusā nav kā variants?

----------


## Isegrim

Visādi gaismas vadi manīti auto paneļos. _Šrotos_ būtu viegli iegūstami.

----------


## flybackmaster

Noput ar laku vai silikonu

----------

